# Observatories



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Here in Flagstaff, Az, home of Lowell Observatory, it seemed necessary to include a couple telescopes out among the trees. I made my two using a paint can and heat duct part for the bases and metal mixing bowls for the domes. I sprayed the bases with "rock" paint and the domes white then connected them with silicon. I added a metal piece on the dome for the "shutter" that would open for viewing.

BTW, the original 24" diameter Clark telescope at Lowell came to Flagstaff in1894 in a Pullman Palace car...perhaps I should retrofit one with a big crate to recreate the scene!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea! Nice use of repurposed items. My wife and I spent a wonderful day and evening at the Kitt Peak observatory. If anyone goes there they should make reservations for the evening program. You will never forget it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool.

I've been to the Flagstaff observatory. Interesting place. I also liked the nearby museum with a logging steam loco out front.


----------

